
Power and Paranoia in Silicon Valley - bootload
http://www.buzzfeed.com/williamalden/power-and-paranoia-in-silicon-valley
======
bootload
Forget the diatribe at the top, read the update.

 _" Paul Graham responded to our email seeking comment. His response, in full:

“When I said I felt like I wild animal overhearing hunters, I didn’t mean I
felt afraid or persecuted or anything like that. I just meant it was strange
constantly reading pundits saying that we ought to get rid of something and
thinking “the thing they want to get rid of is what I create.”

It’s certainly true that being rich and/or powerful means you’re ipso facto
suspect to some people. Though to be fair also ipso facto credible to other
people. It polarizes people. Frankly I’d prefer to do without both. I’d rather
just have whatever I write judged for whether it’s true or false and not who
wrote it.

But there’s nothing I can do about this. I’m not going to stop writing just
because I know anything I say will be attacked. (Literally anything; the
hardest of the hard core haters even attacked that essay I wrote about
Jessica.) The good news is that I’m used to being attacked. Before Twitter
even existed I used to get mauled on Slashdot for things I wrote. “Microsoft
is Dead” caused huge outrage. So I have a pretty thick skin by now.”_

